# Hello everyone.



## pwmk53 (Dec 30, 2019)

I look forward to reading and learning about this Site and the travels and information other members can share. 
Fun times.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 30, 2019)

Hiya mate welcome aboard. Happy travels...


----------



## jeanette (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome..
Have fun and adventures.
Then brag about them on here.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, welcome.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi welcome from Scotland, enjoy your adventures and enjoy this site loads of info and any questions  ask away someone  will be along to answer


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy from a former bongo member
heres a few snaps of my old bongo


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome and enjoy from Lancashire


----------

